# DIY pet/cat relocation DXB>UK



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

We are moving from Dubai back to the UK and are taking our 2 beautiful adopted cats with us. 
We have got a few quotes from the usual companies for the full relocation package and while we weren't expecting it to be cheap the quotes of 11,000dhs+ are extremelly high, especially when 4000+ of it is the 'service fee' for the company to get a couple of documents and drop the cats off at the airport which only takes a few hours when you know what you're doing.

Therefore we're considering doing it ourselves and saving ourselves 4000dhs...

Has anyone done this themselves or seen any useful information about it?

I have been ringing around all sorts of places to find information and have a good idea of how it works but am worried about getting it wrong when there are live animals involved!
I thought I'd start this thread to try and help others with what i've found and gather as much extra information as I can.

So far I have worked out that the process is the following for sending cats to London Heathrow... Other animals, airports or countries vary considerably.

1) Get a travel box made
It is very important to get a travel box made that is the correct size for the cat as if it's not big enough the cat won't be allowed to travel. But it musn't be too big as the main cost for the flight is based on the size (not weight) of the box.
Snoopy pets or DKC make them.

2) Ensure cat(s) are microchipped and vaccinated for rabies
Rabies vaccination must be at least 3 weeks old and less than 1 year

3) reserve flight
Flight can only be booked 5 days before the flight date, but can be reserved before this.
BA, Emirates and Virgin all fly direct to the UK. BA/Emirates are recommended over virgin. all cost around the same

4) complete form C5
C5 - Bringing your pet to the United Kingdom from outside the European Community
C5 Form - (For UK Destinations only under Pets Scheme) 
The sender/shipper must liaise with the clearing agent for the requirements and send copies of 
the documents to: 
London Heathrow - James Cargo: E-mail: [email protected] 
Tel.no. 00441753 682244 ext. 203 Fax.no. 00441753 683407 
London Gatwick - PBS : E-mail: [email protected] 
Tel:+ 441293551140 Fax:+ 441293551169 
Manchester - Pets on Jets: E-mail: [email protected] 
Tel.no.0044161 4898220 Fax.0044161 4898222 

5) within 5 days of flight get EU Veterinary Health Certificate
EU Veterinary Health Certificate - For UK Destinations under Pets Scheme and in most European Countries.
These forms can be obtained from the website mentioned below and must be stamped by the UAE-MOEW
The address you requested is obsolete - langauges other than english are
available in the website. 
within 5 days prior to flight departure or depending on the instruction from the destination or when 
applying for an import permit for the destination.
(YOU MAY ALSO ASK FOR THESE FORMS IN ENGLISH TRANSLATIONS WITH YOUR LOCAL VET)
The tick and tapeworm mentioned on the certificate must be performed by your local private
veterinary within 24/48 hours prior to flight departure or depending on the instruction of the destination 

6) within 5 days of flight get "UAE Ministry Veterinary Health Certificate"
This is to be obtained from MOEW-Ministry of Environment and Water within 5 days prior to flight departure or depending on the requirement of the VET government of the destination country.	
Location: Inside Dubai Cargo Village beside the airport terminal1; 2nd Entrance, 1st floor of the new CMT-Cargo Mega Terminal Bldg.
Contact Telephone Numbers: 009714 2958161

7) book flight

8) take pet to airport 4+ hours before departure
usually cargo village

9) meet cat at destination and collect 4 hours after landing
for LHR this is handled by James Cargo and this service is included in the flight cost.
Pet Travel Scheme- Bringing your pets to the UK


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

1 - Thank you very much for this, please keep us informed of anything else and the final cost.

2 - Well done for actually taking them home. Couldn't comprehend leaving our two either, regardless on the financial burden on ourselves but hopefully this will tip a few borderline cases the right way.


----------



## troubsnbiggie (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi Hamish,
We're in the process of preparing to relocate to the UK from Dubai and the transportation of our 3 cats is my biggest concern. 
I too am not keen on paying fees for a company to manage the cats relocation when the tasks involved don't seem too dificult.
Did you end up moving back? If so, do you have any advise/tips regarding the pets relocation?
Cheers,
Simon


----------



## Made in Sheffield (Mar 12, 2014)

I see lots of people on Bin Kitty's FB page ask a lady called Linda Tedd for advice.

She helps with all the info and relocation paperwork. I think she's also cheaper.


----------



## troubsnbiggie (Jul 19, 2015)

I think I know that lady! Thanks


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

This is a really old thread but the OP did move their cats back themselves.



Made in Sheffield said:


> I see lots of people on Bin Kitty's FB page ask a lady called Linda Tedd for advice.


I can't reiterate this enough. She's a lovely lady and relocated a few friends cats when their time was up here. Knows a few tricks too regarding the airlines which keeps the cost down.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Go here

Go to vets to get checks (don't listen to them about fleas it's a con)

Go to vets at cargo village to sign off paperwork

Go here I think you need the C5 form

Speak to these guys in the UK

The requirements for your pet to enter the UK can be found on www.DEFRA.gov.uk , it is the owner’s responsibility to ensure the requirements are met.

In short pets will require the following;

Listed country
Microchip
Rabies vaccination dated after microchip
Wait 21 days before entry into the UK is permitted
Dogs will require tapeworm treatment 5-1 days prior to entry into the UK.

All the above information will be completed onto a 3rd country health certificate by your local VET then endorsed by a competent authority in the country of origin.
This form along with supporting documentation such as, microchip certificate, rabies certificate, blood test results will travel attached to your pet’s crate for inspection upon arrival into the UK.

Pets coming to the UK from outside the European community will require a C5 customs form, attached above.

Upon arrival at Heathrow your pet/s will be collected from the aircraft and taken directly to the Animal Reception Centre where pet/s and paperwork checks are undertaken by the authorities at the airport. Once they are satisfied and the paperwork is completed we then clear your pet/s through customs. On completion of the process your pet/s will be available for collection or if you have arranged for them to be delivered they can then start the final part of their journey home. The whole process from the time of flight arrival takes approximately 5 hrs.


----------

